# ما تأثير تركيب مكيف الشباك في المنور (1 * 1.5 )م2 ؟



## mfalahxp (25 مارس 2009)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

يرجى من اصحاب الخبرة واصحاب التجربة 
توضيح مدى تأثير تركيب مكيف الشباك في المنور 
اصحاب المحلات لا يشجعوا تركيبه بالمنور فما رايكم؟
وهل من شروط لقياسات المنور ليعمل المكيف بفعالية ؟
جزاكم الله خيرا؟


----------



## ابو اسامة63 (26 مارس 2009)

ما دامت هناك تهوية كافية للمكثف فلا اعتقد ان هناك مشكلة


----------



## mfalahxp (26 مارس 2009)

هل تعتبر المساحة 1*1.5 م2 كافية للتهوية ؟ 
جزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## ابو اسامة63 (26 مارس 2009)

جهاز شباك قدرة 2 طن عمقه بشكل عام حوالي 70 سم فاذا اخذنا بالاعتبار سمك الجدار من جهة الغرفة المكيفة فان الباقي للتهوية هو حوالي 1 متر وهي مسافة كافية للتهوية على اعتبار العمق هو البعد 1.5 متر اما اذا كان العمق هو البعد 1 متر المذكور في سؤالك فان المتبقي سيكون نصف متر وهي مسافه غير كافية او على الاقل لا يوصى بها.
ملاحظة: في المناور عادة ما توجد خدمات اخرى من مواسير صرف او غيرها وهذه يجب اخذها بعين الاعتبار حيث قد تشكل عائقا للتهوية.


----------



## الطموني (26 مارس 2009)

اخ خالد الا تظن ان الهواء داخل المنور حرارتة اعلى من الهواء المطلوب للتكثيف؟
و حسب علمي عند دراسة المخططات لدى البلدية لا يحبذ قص الحائط من جهة المنور و خاصة عند وجود خدمة غاز و ذلك من باب السلامة؟
و الله اعلم


----------



## ابو اسامة63 (26 مارس 2009)

الطموني قال:


> اخ خالد الا تظن ان الهواء داخل المنور حرارتة اعلى من الهواء المطلوب للتكثيف؟
> و حسب علمي عند دراسة المخططات لدى البلدية لا يحبذ قص الحائط من جهة المنور و خاصة عند وجود خدمة غاز و ذلك من باب السلامة؟
> و الله اعلم


 اخي وحبيبي الطموني
اولا: اسمي جهاد مش خالد......خالد هو الاسم الحركي لجدي اثناء الحرب العالمية عندما كان قائدا للمظللين في قوات المحور:1:
ثانيا: لو لم يكن الاخ السائل مضطرا للتركيب في هذا المكان الضيق لما سأل وانا مررت بمثل هذا الظرف وركبت وحدات خارجية لاجهزة سبليت في المناور وهي آخر حلاوه منذ سنوات.....واسأل مجرب ولا تسأل طبيب.
ثالثا: لم يذكر الاخ السائل شيئا عن وجود خدمة الغاز في المنور والا فان ملاحظتك في مكانها بالطبع.
رابعا: طمنا عنك فرج الله عنك كل ضيق اللهم آمين


----------



## الطموني (27 مارس 2009)

هههههههههههه الله يخليك يا اخ *جهاد*
و شكرا على التوضيح 
ان شاء الله في احتمال اطلع على السعودية و لكن في شوية معوقات 
منكم الدعاء ومن الله الاستجابة و مني كل الشكر و التقدير


----------



## mfalahxp (28 مارس 2009)

وفقكم الله لكل خير


----------



## لؤي الصناعة (29 مارس 2009)

ان وضع المكيف قب المنو رثيه نوع من الخطورة و التقليل من ادائه و خصوصا في فصل الصيف اذالمتكن المساحة كافية لان ذلك يسبب في ارتفا ع الضغط على المكيف اي يزداد الحمل على المحركوفي بعض الاحيان قد يؤدي الى احتراق الضاغط ولا تنسى العوامل الجوية الاخرى من الغبار والاوساخ ووووووووووووووووووووووووالخ 
فلذلك يجب ان تكون المسافة بين 3-4م من اجل تهوية المكيف بشكل صحيح


----------



## ابو غسان للتبريد (19 يوليو 2011)

السلام عليكم
اخي العزيز سوف تعاني من مشاكل في كمية التبريد بالاخص اذا كان الجهاز قديم واذا حديث لايعطيك مثل ماهوه مقرر لان المسافه غير كافيه


----------

